# 66 gto aftermarket dash pad



## 66TRI (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone used the aftermarket 66 GTO dash pad in any restoration? Just wondering how it fits and looks. Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you have your backer panel they are not that hard to re-stretch with vinyl. have done a stock one and am getting ready to stretch a custom one this week with gauge pods.





































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That radio looks alittle large for that glove box.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it squeezes in there....lol, making aluminum inner box now, the cardboard one was toast from sitting in the desert for 35 years anyways...gotta have my tunes


----------



## 66TRI (Jan 6, 2011)

I checked with Just Dashes on a price to recover my dash pad, $550. Thats way to much in my opinion. Anyone out there do this on there own or give some step by step on how to do it home? Anyone ever use the repop thats now out for about $165? Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

about halfway through my photobucket pics are shots of the steps i did to re-stretch my stock one, the top pic i posted is after i did it. the other one mocked up with the gauges is a custom one i am doing, just dashes gets 850.00 for that w/o gauges. waiting on the clips and i should be stretching it this weekend. PM me and i can run down what you will need, materials are around 50.00, and walk you through it.

:cheers


----------

